

Can commented-out code be valuable documentation? - ibsathish
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/can-commented-out-code-be-valuable-documentation/

======
officialjunk
Did that code snipet bother anyone else? Most of it is duplicate. I wanted to
leave review comments...

